# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB >  عوض کردن جای دکمه Tab با Enter

## evilboy

سلام
می خوام جای دکمه ی Tab  رو با Enter داخل برنامم عوض کنم. یعنی Tab کار ثبت و ذخیره رو انجام بده و Enter کار جابجایی رو. 
ممنون می شم اگر راهنمایی کنید

----------


## MMR_1344

میتونی کد اسکی مربوط به کلید Enter رو تو برنامه بگذاری برای عوض کردن به جای Tab کار کنه و برای Enter بر عکس

----------


## evilboy

دوست عزیز میشه کدش رو بزارید

----------


## MMR_1344

با سلام برای کلید Enter کدی رو نوشتم اما برای کلید Tab کد اسکی اون رو نمیدونستم اگر داشته باشی اونم کاری نداره

----------


## evilboy

کد اسکی Enter = 13 و کد اسکی Tab= 9
دوست عزیز شما برای 2 تا تکست باکس نوشتی فرض کن 5 تا تکس باکس داریم و می خوایم  با زدن Enter مکان نما توی این 5 تا تکست باکس بچرخه و مثلا یک دکمه ی ذخیره هم داریم که با زدن Tab عمل ذخیره انجام شود
ممنون

----------


## Danial_Yousefi

دوست عزیز دکمه تب به عنوان دکمه ی ورودی textbox عمل نمی کنه ولی اینتر چرا نمونه کد رو ببین با اینتر کاره تب رو فقط بین تکست ها و نه بقیه انجام میده ولی نمی دونم  چجوری تب رو پیگیری کنم؟؟؟؟؟؟ :گیج: 

entertab.zip

----------


## evilboy

لطفا یکی برای دکمه Tab یه فکری کنه
ممنون

----------

